# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Maui im Juni/Juli

## HRabbit

Servus, 

ist vielleicht irgendjemand in der nchsten Zeit auf Maui/Paia? 

Werde ab dem 22. Juni dort sein, ab dem 2. Juli auch noch 10 Tage allein. Vielleicht hat ja jemand zu der Zeit Lust n bissl durch die Gegend zu ziehen....

beste Gre

Micha

----------

